# MTB Reifen



## ActionBarbie (29. November 2010)

Ich brauche Eure hilfe:

Ich bekomme ja im Januar (hoffentlich) mein neues Canyon, nun sind da Rocket Ron drauf, welche für diese Jahreszeit ja echt ungeeignet sind.

Ich will nen Nobby Nic drauf ziehen und wollte den im Netz bestellen, aber, welche Größe bzw. was haben die Zahlen dahinter für eine Bedeutung?

Ich steh im wahrsten Sinne voll auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## scylla (29. November 2010)

Die Hersteller-Größenbezeichnung, also 2.0, 2.25, 2.4, etc... bezieht sich grob auf die Breite des Reifens. Darauf ist allerdings kein Verlass, da das keiner Norm entspricht, und deswegen jeder Hersteller seine Reifen so kennzeichnen kann, wie er mag. Schwalbe Reifen bauen z.B. extrem breit, und Maxxis im Gegensatz dazu extrem schmal, so dass ein Schwalbe Reifen in 2.4 breiter ist als ein Maxxis in 2.5 

Genauer ist das ETRTO Maß. Das ist eine genormte Angabe, die in etwa so aussieht: 57-559
Die erste Zahl ist die Breite des Mantels in mm, die zweite Zahl ist der Durchmesser der Felge in mm. Bei 26 Zoll Mtb-Laufrädern muss also bei der zweiten Zahl 559 stehen. 
Allerdigs ist auch bei dieser Angabe Vorsicht angesagt, da je nach Felge die tatsächliche Breite der Reifen um 1-2 mm variieren kann. Auf einer breiten Felge bauen die Reifen eher breit, auf einer schmalen eher hoch. 

Für das derzeitige Schmuddelwetter würde ich den NN nur bedingt empfehlen. Ist zwar kein schlechter Reifen, aber es gibt definitiv bessere. 
Was sich unter allen Bedingungen, und besonders auch im Schlamm ziemlich gut schlägt, ist der Michelin Wild Rock'r. Der baut in 2.25 schon sehr breit (ca. 57 mm), breiter würde ich ihn auch nicht nehmen wollen, und kostet gerade mal die Hälfte vom NN  Einen erträglichen Rollwiederstand hat er auch noch  Deswegen meine absolute Empfehlung. 

Auch sehr gut ist der Maxxis Ardent (der baut in 2.4 etwa genauso breit wie der Wild Rock'r 2.25), wobei der in tiefem Schnee irgendwann mal aufgibt, da die Stollen relativ flach sind, und der Conti MountainKing (besonders für Schnee zu empfehlen, im Matsch und auf nassem Laub dagegen furchtbar ).

PS: gerade für den Winter empfiehlt sich ein relativ breiter Reifen, auch wenn der mehr Rollwiederstand hat. Mehr Grip hat er dann eben auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (29. November 2010)

Ein ganz dickes Danke Schön, für diese gute und ausführliche Antwort


----------



## blutbuche (29. November 2010)

kann dir den continental  vertical in 2,3 für das matsch und dreck und auch schnee wetter sehr empfehlen !! gut un d günstig !!!! nobby ist bei schnee ungünstig ...


----------



## HiFi XS (29. November 2010)

Scylla, deine Kommentaren bezüglich Michelin Wild Rock'r hab ich gut gemerkt! 

Über reifen wurde auch hier diskutiert. Die Conti Vertical fahre ich z.Z. auch. Bin bisher zufrieden.


----------



## ActionBarbie (29. November 2010)

Danke, den Fred kannte ich, mir ging es weniger darum, welche Reifen, als vielmehr um die Zollbezeichnungen hinten dran, was ja schon beantwortet wurde.

Nicht, dass ich nachher was kaufe, was nicht auf die Laufräder passt...


----------



## Veloce (30. November 2010)

Ich fahre im Winter mit Maxxis Minion 2.35 breit FR Version .
Gibts als Faltreifen und als Drahtreifen mit der 60a Gummimischung .

Den NN hab ich letzten Winteranfang direkt nach der ersten Schneefahrt runtergesmchmissen.
Der ungünstigste Reifen für Schnee und Matsch .


----------



## scylla (30. November 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7794241"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ich fahre im Winter mit Maxxis Minion 2.35 breit FR Version .
> Gibts als Faltreifen und als Drahtreifen mit der 60er Gummimischung .



eigentlich im Sommer mein Lieblingsreifen 
Aber gerade auf Schnee und Matsch machen die sich nicht so gut, weil sie ein relativ "dichtes" Profil haben und sich schnell zusetzen, bzw. keine gute Selbstreinigung haben.


----------



## murmel04 (30. November 2010)

Hey,

sagt mal, bei den derzeitigen Schneemengen langt mir da nicht auch der Nobby?

Oder was hat er für Nachteile?

Haben am Sonntag eine längere Tour geplant.

LG

Heike


----------



## Veloce (30. November 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> eigentlich im Sommer mein Lieblingsreifen
> Aber gerade auf Schnee und Matsch machen die sich nicht so gut, weil sie ein relativ "dichtes" Profil haben und sich schnell zusetzen, bzw. keine gute Selbstreinigung haben.



Ich bin mit denen letzten Winter sehr gut gefahren .


----------



## Veloce (30. November 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sagt mal, bei den derzeitigen Schneemengen langt mir da nicht auch der Nobby?
> 
> ...




Der NN rutscht bei solchen Bedingungen gerne  . Ist dann ein anstrengenderes Fahren . Das war mir Grund genug ihn runterzuschmeißen .
Auf meine Bicis kommt der auch nich mehr drauf .
Wenn jemand noch günstige NN braucht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. November 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> sagt mal, bei den derzeitigen Schneemengen langt mir da nicht auch der Nobby?
> 
> ...



Natürlich kannst du damit fahren, auch eine längere Tour 

Wie gesagt, es gibt eben besseres... ist halt immer auch eine Frage der persönlichen Ansprüche an einen Reifen und des Fahrstils.
Ich bin im letzten Winter auch erst mit NN rumgefahren. Geht schon, aber auf nassem/glitschigem Boden rutscht man damit extrem schnell. Auf einigermaßen verdichtetem Pappschnee hat er ganz gut Grip, aber wehe, es ist mal ein Stein oder eine Wurzel drunter  Und in der Kurvenlage fühle ich mich besonders bei rutschigen Bedingungen mit anderen Reifen auch wesentlich sicherer. 

Schwalbe baut sicherlich keine schlechten Reifen, aber je mehr ich fahre, und je mehr ich ausprobiere, desto weniger mag ich die (meiner Meinung nach völlig überteuerten) Produkte von denen  Aber da soll sich jeder selber eine Meinung bilden... Versuch macht kluch


----------



## blutbuche (30. November 2010)

... bin mit den nobbys bei trockenem boden gut zufrieden , aber bei nässe , matsch und schnee würd´ich ihn auch net mehr draufmachen .-


----------



## blutbuche (1. Dezember 2010)

..hat noch jemand nen gebrauchten betty front rumliegen und will ihn günstig abgegben ??? gruss, k.


----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

also meine NN haben 2,25, wenn ich nun Spikereifen draufmachen möchte, kann ich dann welche mit 2,1 draufmachen, oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?

Oder was kann man noch als gute alternative zu den Spikes machen, will haltnicht immer rummontieren, -kann ich eh nicht, muss mir dafür immer jemanden suchen

danke 

lg


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2010)

also erst mal: dünnere Reifen, also statt 2.25 einen 2.1er Reifen, gehen eigentlich immer (es sei denn du fährst ultrabreite DH-Felgen ). Da gibt es kein Problem. Spike-Reifen gibt es meines Wissens nach eh nicht breiter. Macht auch keinen Sinn, da die Spikes vorwiegend in festem, vereistem Untergrund grippen, und schmälere Reifen sich besser durch Schlamm oder Schnee auf die Eisdecke "durchgraben" können. Breitere Reifen schwimmen eher auf. 

Ganz anders sieht die Geschichte aus, wenn du ohne Spikes fahren willst. Damit will man dann auf der Schneedecke aufliegen, und nicht auf die darunterliegende Eisschicht kommen. Also: möglichst breit!

Wie ich weiter oben schon geschrieben habe: Michelin Wild Rock'r gehen super auf Schnee und Matsch! In 2.25 eine Alternative zu den Spikes. 

Allerdings will ich besonders im Moment meine Spikes nicht missen ! Im Wald ist's ja nicht so schlimm vereist, aber auf den "Zubringern", also Feld- oder Radwegen ist bei uns im Moment größtenteils eine durchgehende Eisdecke. Dort hat man mit keinem normalen Reifen eine echte Chance... außer auf der freigeräumten Straße zu fahren 
Und wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersage mal so anschaue, sehe ich keine Besserung!

PS: Warum kannst du keine Reifen aufziehen? 
Das sollte man eigentlich schon können, und ich würde mal behaupten, dass das auch jeder schafft! Was machst du dann, wenn du mal alleine unterwegs bist, und mitten im Wald einen Platten hast? Also: Fleißig üben, und am besten gleich mit den neuen Reifen anfangen! Ist nicht schwer. 
Ich bin auch kein Bodybuilder-Typ, aber bisher hab ich noch jeden Reifen irgendwie auf die Felge bekommen... wenn er ganz störrisch ist halt mit ein bisschen Geduld und mit Hilfe von 3 Reifenhebern


----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2010)

na ja kann es deswegen noch nicht, da ich ja erst ganz neu in der Materie bin und ich ehr das Problem dann mit der Schaltung und dem ganzen Zeug sehe. Jetzt stimmt die Einstellung und so, aber ob das hinterher noch so ist

Bin normal der Techniker in der Familie, aber da kenne ich mich einfach noch zu wenig aus.

Aber ein Schrauberkurs ist ja geplant, muss nur warten bis der stattfindet, hoffe bald.

Muss es halt erstmal sehen und dann geht das schon.

na mal schaun was ich mache.

danke schon mal.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> na ja kann es deswegen noch nicht, da ich ja erst ganz neu in der Materie bin und ich ehr das Problem dann mit der Schaltung und dem ganzen Zeug sehe. Jetzt stimmt die Einstellung und so, aber ob das hinterher noch so ist



Keine Angst. Der Schaltzug ist ja mit einer Schraube am Schaltwerk geklemmt. Wenn die ordentlich zugedreht ist (und davon gehe ich jetzt mal aus) sollte sich da nichts verstellen! An den Anschlägen kann auch nix schiefgehen, das sind ja auch Schrauben, die du nicht mal anfassen musst, um das Laufrad rauszunehmen.

Wenn du dich alleine nicht traust, lass es dir beim Reifenwechsel am besten von jemandem erklären, oder noch besser: mach's unter Anleitung selbst! Nur Mut  
Da kann eigentlich überhaupt nichts passieren, und ist wirklich total easy 

Kleine Anleitung zum do-it-yourself:

1. Schalte hinten auf das kleinste Ritzel, damit später das Laufrad einfacher rausgeht.

2. Wenn du einen Montageständer zur Verfügung hast, häng das Rad am besten dort rein. Wenn nicht, ist es auch Ok das Rad auf den Kopf zu stellen, so dass du beim Arbeiten beide Hände frei hast. 

3. öffne den Schnellspanner, indem du den Hebel nach außen klappst (so, dass er ungefähr eine Verlängerung der Achse darstellt), und dann auf der anderen Seite die Schraubkappe etwas rausdrehst. Das muss nicht viel sein, also nicht so, dass die Schraubkappe ganz von der Achse losgedreht ist, sondern nur so viel, dass sich das Laufrad ohne Kraftaufwand aus der Aufnahme rausziehen lässt. 

4. beim vorderen Laufrad musst du nichts weiter tun, nur das Laufrad rausziehen. Wenn du das Laufrad rausgenommen hast, pass auf, dass du die Bremse nicht ziehst, sonst gehen die Bremsbacken zu weit zu, und du musst die Kolben erst wieder zurückdrücken. Um vollständig auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, kannst du die bei der Bremse mitgelieferten Sicherungsplättchen zwischen die Bremsbeläge reinstecken, oder wenn du die nicht hast, ein Stück Bierdeckel oder sonstigen Karton. 

5. beim hinteren Laufrad musst du erst das Schaltwerk ein bisschen zurückdrücken, um das Laufrad raus zu bekommen. Dazu packst du das Schaltwerk an dem "horizontal" stehenden, dicken Teil an (nicht am Käfig), und drückst es etwas von der Kassette weg. Das ganze wird von einer Feder zurückgehalten, also brauchst du schon ein bisschen Nachdruck, aber keine Gewalt! Probier ein bisschen dran rum, du wirst ziemlich schnell merken, wie es richtig ist. Und keine Angst: Da kann überhaupt nichts passieren, solange du keine Gewalt anwendest! 
Wenn du das Schaltwerk ein bisschen von der Kassette wegdrückst, solltest du das Laufrad aus der Aufnahme rausziehen können. Jetzt nur noch von der Kette "befreien" und es ist draußen. 

6. Zieh die neuen Reifen auf (selbsterklärend )

7. reinsetzen der Laufräder geht genauso wie das rausnehmen, nur in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Wenn du den Schnellspanner wieder schließt, muss der Hebel sich zwar schwergängig schließen lassen, aber auch nicht mit Gewalt. Pass auf, dass die Achse richtig in den Aufnahmen sitzt und nicht verkantet ist. Am besten, du stellst das Rad dazu auf den Boden und drückst vor du den Schnellspanner schließt ein bisschen nach unten, so dass alles richtig an seinen Platz "rutscht". Der Hebel vom Schnellspanner sollte niemals nach vorne zeigen, da du sonst auf dem Trail Gefahr läufst, dich damit irgendwo einzuhaken. Drehe den Hebel entweder nach hinten oder nach unten. Am hinteren Laufrad kannst du ihn auch im Rahmendreieck platzieren... ist aber abhängig von der Rahmengeo, ob das geht. 

8. Geschafft... jetzt kannst du auch in Zukunft selbst deine Reifen tauschen  War doch gar nicht schwer, oder?


----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2010)

danke, denke werd ich dann mal ausprobieren.

muss mich dann nur noch für einen reifen entscheiden.

ohh ich hätte gerne wieder sommer. aber jetzt nicht schlagen bitte.


----------



## Veloce (2. Dezember 2010)

Kleine Reifenmontageanleitung

1. Kette auf mittleres oder großes Kettenblatt und hinten auf kleinstes
Ritzel schalten .
2. Bei V- Brakes Bremszug aushängen 
3. Schnellspannerhebel ( ist ein exzentrischer Hebel ) öffnen
4.Schaltwerk etwas nach hinten ziehen und Hinterrad aus dem
Ausfallende rausnehmen.
5. Luft ablassen und den ersten Reiifenheber um ca 180 Crad versetzt zum
Ventil  ansetzten und Reifen aus dem Felgenbett hebeln .
Den zweiten Heber  knapp 2 Handbreit daneben ansetzen  hebeln und dann läßt sich der Reifen meistens schon durch Ziehen des Hebers zwischen Reifen und Felge demontieren .

Bei der Montage der Reifen bitte die auf dem Reifen markierte Laufrichtung beachten und natürlich mit geeigneten Reifenhebern
arbeiten .

Neumontage .
Reifen einseitig auf die Felge montieren .
Schlauch einlegen , Ventil gerade ausrichten ohne die Felgenmutter
zu verwenden .
Die Montage der zweiten Reifenseite am Ventil  beginnen und  Reifen beidseitig mit den Daumen  in die Felge drücken .
Je nach Reifensitz das letzte Stück mit einem Reifenheber drüberheben ohne den Schlauch dazwischen einzuklemmen . 
Aufpumpen und geraden Sitz des ventils kontrollieren 
Felgenmutter aufschrauben.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

...wie gesagt , die conti vertical sind in 2.3 für schnee super .... auf eis hat eig. kein normaler reifen eine echte chance . da geht nur spikes ....


----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2010)

ist vielleicht ne dumme Frage, aber wie sieht es denn aus, wenn man erstmal nur einen Reifen austauscht, also z.b. hinten, oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?

Denke mir halt, der Antrieb sollte erstmal nicht immer durchdrehen.

Aber wie gesagt ist nur so ein Gedanke von mir.

lg


----------



## blutbuche (2. Dezember 2010)

hmm, würd da keine kompromisse eingeh´n und lieber 2 die gleichen montieren ... der conti is echt günstig - kost´nur um die 13 euro das stück ...


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich war heute mit dem NN im Schnee, das geht ohne weiteres ist aber wirklich ein reines Balancetraining! Wir schon anstrengend nach einiger Zeit. Ich habe mir jetzt von Michelin den Wild Rock´r bestellt!


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Dezember 2010)

Öhm- ist der Wild Rock´r schlauchlos 

http://www.michelin.de/de/front/aff...010104221&lang=DE&codeRubrique=14112005234033


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2010)

Nö, den gibts auch in der normalen Version
http://www.michelin.de/de/front/aff...010191524&lang=DE&codeRubrique=14112005233958
Als "tube-type" = mit Schlauch.
Du hast die Downhill-Version erwischt. Die hat halt eine stabilere Karkasse, aber ist auch schwerer. Der normale tut's auch und ist zudem billiger.

Der normale tube-type Wild Rock'r geht allerdings zumindest auf Notubes Felgen auch problemlos schlauchlos (mit Tubelessmilch) zu montieren, wenn du das machen willst. 

Die Tubeless Version gibt's bisher erst als 2.1er Reifen. In 2.25 ist der leider immer noch nicht "tubeless" erhältlich


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Dezember 2010)

Ah, ja, den habe ich auch bestellt, ich finde mich in diesem wirrwarr von Reifen einfach noch nicht zurecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (2. Dezember 2010)

also wisst ihr was, hab jetzt mit zwei Händlern gesprochen, und die meinten der NN wäre ja nicht so schlecht, alles andere wäre in etwa gleich, nur halt dann die Spikes ist noch eine Steigerung.

Die wollen mir nix verkaufen, mensch so jemanden unwissenden wie mich den könnte man doch alles verkaufen.
Aber wer nicht will der hat schon.

Na dann werde ich mal mit meine Manne sprechen, ob ich denn noch vielleicht ein paar Spikes bekomme, ich glaub der haut mich bald.

Drei Bikes gekauft in nicht mal 6 Monaten und den ganzen anderen Kram.

lg


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Na dann werde ich mal mit meine Manne sprechen, ob ich denn noch vielleicht ein paar Spikes bekomme, ich glaub der haut mich bald.
> 
> Drei Bikes gekauft in nicht mal 6 Monaten und den ganzen anderen Kram.
> 
> lg



Och, wenn du dann mit ihm Biken gehst, freut er sich doch bestimmt 

Dass Händler auf Schwalbe-Reifen stehen, ist ein altes Geheimnis. Wenn man sich die Preise mal so anschaut, weiß man auch, warum 
Ich bin da auch mal drauf reingefallen und hab mittlerweile das ganze Schwalbe-Sortiment durch  
Fragt sich nur, ob der Händler a) selbst so viel fährt, dass er eine qualifizierte Aussage treffen kann, b) tatsächlich selbst mal andere Reifen als Schwalbe ausprobiert hat, c) dir seine ehrliche Meinung erzählt, oder einfach nur ein Paar hochpreisige Spikes an die Frau bringen will?

Wobei: Bei dem derzeitigen Mistwetter sind Spikes sicher eine sehr lohnende Investition 

PS: kauf dir Nokian Extreme 
Schwalbe Ice Spiker hab ich nur, weil es letztes Jahr überhaupt nichts anderes mehr gab, und ich unbedingt Spikes brauchte, um fahren zu können  Wenn ich noch welche hätte auftreiben können, wären die Nokians meine Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Veloce (2. Dezember 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> also wisst ihr was, hab jetzt mit zwei Händlern gesprochen, und die meinten der NN wäre ja nicht so schlecht, alles andere wäre in etwa gleich, nur halt dann die Spikes ist noch eine Steigerung.
> 
> Die wollen mir nix verkaufen, mensch so jemanden unwissenden wie mich den könnte man doch alles verkaufen.
> Aber wer nicht will der hat schon.
> ...




Das waren bestimmt Händler die nicht selber Reifen testen und schon gar nicht andere als die von Schwalbe 
Die  Nokian Spikes sind für vereiste Straßen und festgefahrener dünnerer Schneedecke hervorragend . Bei tieferem Schnee sind aber auch die grenzwertig zu fahren . Solange die Schneehöhe noch fahrbar war bin ich  mit den Minions ganz gut durch gekommen.


----------



## murmel04 (3. Dezember 2010)

so hab mir gestern dann noch den conti vertical und die spikes von conti bestellt, man weiss ja nie und zur zeit sind sie ja noch mehr oder weniger schnell lieferbar.

sollten beide in der nächsten woche bei mir ankommen und ich falle was das preisliche angeht nicht gleich vom rad

später kommen dann erstmal die neuen pedale ran.

lg


----------



## ActionBarbie (3. Dezember 2010)

Lottogewinn?

Also ich könnte einen gebrauchen, weil man Männe, Läufer kein Biker mich bald erschlägt:

Im Frühjahr das HT (ein Wave von Stevens) jetzt das nerve W 9.0 von Canyon, dann vor kurzem die NN von Schwalbe und nun die Michelin Reifen Wild Rock´r ach ja und xt Pedale gabs auch noch und nen Rucksach von Dackine und den Sigma Rox 9.0 

OH Du lieber Darwin, Frauen sind wirklich teuer, aber nicht in Klamotten...


----------



## murmel04 (3. Dezember 2010)

ne leider nicht, könnte aber auch einen gebrauchen, mhh was könnte man da alles noch anschaffen.

die pedale hab ich mir einfach zum Nikolaus geschenkt, werde da so oft vergessen, also übernehme ich das halt selber.


----------



## Principiante (3. Dezember 2010)

Hi!

Muddy Mary Freeride 2,35 !

Heute ausgiebig im Schnee getestet!

Bin erstaunt gewesen, dass sie so toll greifen und führen. Und ich war im Wald springen, auf der Straße und auf glattgetretenen Bürgersteigen unterwegs....

LG, Principiante!

Meine Empfehlung


----------



## murmel04 (11. Dezember 2010)

so nun ist gestern mein Paket mit den conti vertical und die spikes von cont gekommen.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings gesehen, ja ich weiss man sollte vorher die Beschreibungen genau lesen dass die Spikes nur an den äußeren Stollen bespiket sind. Langs das aus, oder hab ich einen Fehlkauf gemacht?

Jetzt weiss ich allerdings nicht, welche ich draufmachen soll, was meint ihr was wäre sinnvoller, die normalen oder Spikes, will halt auch nicht andauern rumwechseln. Nachdem es auch das erstmal sein wird, wird es sicherlich spaßig

danke schon mal.

lg


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2010)

na ja, so gut greifen wie reifen mit spikes auch auf der lauffläche werden die conti dinger sicherlich nicht. allerdings trotzdem besser als gar keine spikes.

bei den reifen mit spikes nur an den außenstollen kannst du mit dem luftdruck spielen. wenn du mit wenig luftdruck fährst (wie viel sollte eigentlich vom hersteller angegeben sein... entweder auf einem "beipackzettel" oder auf dem mantel selbst: nimm einfach den min. luftdruck, der angegeben ist), liegt der reifen "platter" auf, und die äußeren spikes kommen auf den boden. fährst du mit viel luftdruck, sollten die spikes außen den boden beim geradeaus fahren nicht berühren, so dass du fahren kannst wie mit einem normalen reifen. in dem fall greifen die spikes dann nur in extremen kurvenlagen. 

ich würde gleich die spikereifen montieren. am montag soll ja schon wieder die nächste kältewelle kommen, und so nass wie's im moment ist gibt das sicher tolles glatteis 
bis dahin kannst du ja wie schon gesagt mit etwas mehr luftdruck fahren und hast dann quasi einen normalen nicht-spike-reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friesenkind (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich suche auch noch nach Spike-Reifen, die auf Eis und in Neuschnee gut greifen. Ich liebäugle ein wenig mit den Kenda Klondike XT, hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit?

Reifenwechsel gehen übrigens sehr leicht, wenn man etwas Luft im Schlauch lässt, bzw welche reinpumt (beim Schlauchwechsel). Dann kriegt man den Reifen recht einfach mit den Händen runter und rauf.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. Dezember 2010)

Eine praktische Minimallösung ist auch, einfach noch ein 2. vorderes Laufrad kaufen und dort Spikereifen montieren. I.d.R. genügt es, wenn vorne ein Spike drauf ist, wenn´s hinten mal kurz wegrutscht, fängt man es eigentlich leicht wieder. Vorderrad ist schnell getauscht. Ich hab hierfür auch eine billige Felge mit billigen Naben. Im Salz hält das Zeug eh nicht ewig.


----------



## murmel04 (12. Dezember 2010)

so nun ist es vollbracht, habe den ersten Reifenwechsel hinter mich gebracht

wie zu erwarten war das vordere kein Problem, beim hinteren na ja raus auch nicht, aber rein wollte erst nicht, na ja wenn das ding auf dem Kopf steht sieht halt alles anderes aus.
nach einem kleinen wutanfall hat es dann doch geklappt. hoffe hab alles andere auch richtig gemacht.

so werd dann mal ne kleine testrunde drehn, mhh der schnee ist ja fast weg.macht nix.
also danke nochmal für eure tipps.

lg


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Dezember 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Reifenwechsel gehen übrigens sehr leicht, wenn man etwas Luft im Schlauch lässt, bzw welche reinpumt (beim Schlauchwechsel). Dann kriegt man den Reifen recht einfach mit den Händen runter und rauf.


Die mit meinem Fisher gelieferten Bontrager Reifen waren - aus welchem Grund auch immer - schnell und unproblematisch zu wechseln. Hatte ich damals dazu oft Gelegenheit... war am lernen und hab oft die Bordsteinkanten falsch und hart getroffen  hab viele Schläuche flicken/wechseln mussen.

Leider mit manch andere Reifen geht es nicht so schnell - besonders wenn die Reifen neu sind. Ich meine es kommt auf die Kombination Reifen/Felgen an.


----------



## murmel04 (12. Dezember 2010)

so meine ausfahrt war recht kurz. waren nur ca. 5 km, macht echt keinen spass bei dem na ja bei pampe auf den wegen.

und was noch viel schlimmer ist, ich muss irgendwas beim hinterrad falsch gemacht haben. 

es läuft irgendwie unrund, immer so als ob man in ein kleines loch fährt, denke ihr wisst was ich mein, 

nur WAS HABE ICH FALSCH GEMACHT UND WIE BEKOMME ICH ES WEG


HILFE BITTE!!!

DANKE


----------



## Friesenkind (12. Dezember 2010)

Hm, natürlich schwer zu sagen aus der Ferne. So auf die Schnelle fällt mir folgendes ein:

Sitzt der Reifen komplett richtig in der Felge (also an allen Stellen)? 
Ventil richtig drin (also gerade)? 
Reifen richtig rum draufgezogen? 
Richtiger Luftdruck?
Sitzt das Rad richtig in seiner Verankerung? 
Schnellspanner zu fest oder zu lose?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (12. Dezember 2010)

Friesenkind schrieb:


> Hm, natürlich schwer zu sagen aus der Ferne. So auf die Schnelle fällt mir folgendes ein:
> 
> Sitzt der Reifen komplett richtig in der Felge (also an allen Stellen)?
> 
> ...


hab ihn so fest wie es ging, hoffe es ist nicht zu fest.


----------



## Bikeschreck (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiss,das hier ist *Ladys Only* - aber vielleicht kann ich trotzdem helfen. Am Reifen gibt es einen Rand,welcher den Höhenschlag markiert(der Gummi sieht so gestrichelt aus). Diese Markierung sollte zum Felgenrand rundum gleich sein. Man sollte auch das erste mal mehr Luft reinpusten,damit der Reifen sich richtig in die Felge presst. Danach lässt man die Luft bis zum richtigen Luftdruck wieder raus und ab gehts auf die Piste.
Viel Spass beim Biken im Schnee - bin schon wieder weg!


----------



## Veloce (12. Dezember 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> so meine ausfahrt war recht kurz. waren nur ca. 5 km, macht echt keinen spass bei dem na ja bei pampe auf den wegen.
> 
> und was noch viel schlimmer ist, ich muss irgendwas beim hinterrad falsch gemacht haben.
> 
> ...



Hast du vielleicht die Felgenmutter des Ventils vor dem Aufpumpen gleich bis unten festgeschraubt ?
Dann kann sich bei einer schmäleren Felge der Reifen dort an der Verdickung des einvulkanisierten Ventils nicht richtig setzen .
Immer erst den Reifen  auf vollen Druck bzw gg.
mehr aufpumpen  und dann die Mutter festdrehen .


----------



## murmel04 (13. Dezember 2010)

also die mutter hab ich nicht gleich ganz festegezogen, sondern immer wieder nachgezogen wenn der Reifen fester wurde, und ganz fest dann am Ende bevor ich die kleine kappe draufgemacht habe.

allerdings habe ich gestern wieder meine nn draufgemacht und da ist es weg, zumindest fast, werde es nochmal testen, könnte es sein, dass der mantel irgendwie einen "schlag" hat, irgendwie durch den transport im karton oder schon durch lagerung od. herstellung?

hatte mal beim auto sowas, und war dann erst weg mit neuen reifen.

na wenn alles nix hilft muss das ganze doch ins auto packen und zum dealer fahren und er soll mal drüberschaun ob ich vielleicht doch was falsch gemacht habe.

und dabei war ich soooo stolz auf mich

lg


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2010)

> glaube ja, könnte es evtl. sein mir ist aufgefallen, da ist doch noch so ein na sagen wir kleiner rand kurz nach dem felgenrand, der ist an einem stück nicht zu sehen, ist der mantel dann krum dauf?



hört sich so an, als wäre der reifenwulst einfach nicht richtig ins felgenbett gesprungen. deswegen sieht man an einer stelle den "rand" nicht, und der reifen hat einen höhenschlag.

versuch einfach nochmal, ihn aufzuziehen. 
wie meine vorredner schon sagten: 

-beim aufziehen am ventil anfangen, den reifenwulst reinzudrücken, und dann auf die gegenüberliegende seite vorarbeiten
- den schlauch ein kleines bisschen aufpumpen, vor du ihn einziehst (kann sich dann nicht so einfach verdrehen oder einklemmen)... aber nur ein ganz kleines bisschen!
- vor du richtig aufpumpst den reifen zur felgenmitte hindrücken
- wenn du schon ein bisschen luft reingepumpt hast, eventuell nochmal kurz den reifen "durchkneten" und checken, ob alles richtig sitzt, oder ob das ventil krumm steht etc.
- erst mal auf max. druck hochjagen, dass der reifenwulst sich an seinen platz drücken kann. je nach reifen macht es dabei sogar manchmal ein leises "plopp". danach wieder luft ablassen.

viel erfolg!


----------



## murmel04 (13. Dezember 2010)

@ action barbie, sag mal hast du deine neuen reifen jetzt schon?

und wenn ja wie ist der unterschied zum nn.

würde mich mal interssieren.

lg

wenn ich mein reifenproblem noch in den griff gekommen, dann ist alles ok.


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den Wild Rock´r von Michelin schon, hab ihn auch schon aufgezogen. 

Das war auch mein erster Reifenwechsel und ich war erstaunt, wie easy das ist, ich hab nix kaputt gemacht  (oh wunder) und alles auch wieder richtig eingebaut und wo ich dann das Hinterrad auch schon mal draußen hatte, habe ich auch gleich das Ritzelpacket hinten mir WD 40  sauber gemacht! 

Der Wild Rock´r hat mehr Gripp als der NN, er kommt nicht so leicht ins Rutschen wie mir scheint, bei Glatteis (was ich heute und am Samstag zu genüge fahren durfte) ist es aber natürlich egal was für einen Reifen du drauf hast, von Spikes vielleicht mal abgesehen, da muss man halt langsam rollen ohne zu bremsen.

Im Allgemeinen würde ich sagen, habe ich den Eindruck, dass vor allem das Hinterrad stabiler ist und man nicht gerade so viel Kraft und Konzentration in das Ausbalancieren von dem Rad investieren muss.


----------



## murmel04 (13. Dezember 2010)

ich hatte ja gestern auch meinen ersten Wechsel, tja das Wechsel ging ja soweit gut, aber irgendwas passt nicht.
Hab ich ja schon geschrieben, bin immer noch auf der Fehlersuche, ist halt doof bin auf Arbeit und kann mich erst heute Abend damit weiter beschäftigen

Na reinigen muss ich gott sei dank noch nicht, habe meine Geist erst 4 Wochen und auch erst ca. 100 km fahrleistung.

mal schaun vielleicht schicke ich die Condi zurück und probiere es mit den Michelin. Denke es liegt irgendwie am Reifen.
Meine neue Luftpumpe ist auch nicht so der Hit, der Stöpel bleibt nicht von alleine auf dem Ventil, also ist das mit dem über Limit aufpumpfen echt schwer, weil ich mit einer Hand das alles festhalten muss, aber noch eine kaufen, ich glaub mein Männe erschlägt mich langsam.

zum Kühe melken.

Aber danke für die Info.

LG


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2010)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Meine neue Luftpumpe ist auch nicht so der Hit, der Stöpel bleibt nicht von alleine auf dem Ventil, also ist das mit dem über Limit aufpumpfen echt schwer, weil ich mit einer Hand das alles festhalten muss, aber noch eine kaufen, ich glaub mein Männe erschlägt mich langsam.



hast du keine ordentliche Standluftpumpe? 
Sollte eigentlich im Biker-Keller nicht fehlen. Nicht nur zum Reifen wechseln, sondern auch zum ab und zu nachpumpen. Ansonsten wird man ja wahnsinnig...

Wenn dein Männe was gegen die Anschaffung hat, kannst du ihm ja als Kompromiss anbieten, dass nichts neues gekauft wird wenn er dann immer die Reifen für dich aufpumpt. Könnte wetten, dass er spätestens nach einer Woche sogar die Bestellung für dich tätigt


----------



## ActionBarbie (13. Dezember 2010)

> Wenn dein Männe was gegen die Anschaffung hat, kannst du ihm ja als  Kompromiss anbieten, dass nichts neues gekauft wird wenn er dann immer  die Reifen für dich aufpumpt. Könnte wetten, dass er spätestens nach  einer Woche sogar die Bestellung für dich tätigt



Bist Du wahnsinnig, hier die geheimen Waffen von uns Frauen so preiszugeben? 

Ich kaufe definitiv nix mehr, sonst bricht hier eine ernsthafte Ehekrise aus! 
Zwei Räder in einem Jahr und diverses Zubehör und Reifen und ein Rox 9, damit ist das Budget erschöpft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

...aber ne standpumpe is ja kein "gedöns" , was dein mann kritisieren könnte  - das is ja wirklich was sinnvolles . ich würd´irre werden , wenn ich alles mit so ner kleinen huddel machen müsste ...


----------



## tombrider (18. Dezember 2010)

So ne Fußpumpe mit Anzeige und Adaptern kostet bei ATU, Real oder PitStop meistens um die 10 Euro, ist ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## murmel04 (18. Dezember 2010)

hey,

ne nicht falsch verstehen hab ja eine, nur die wollte nicht so wie ich wollte

nun sind wir mal zusammengerückt und ich denke jetzt wird es klappen,

na mal schaun, werde heute noch meine sparspikes draufmachen und dann hoffen das sie nicht wieder laufen wie auf eiern.

aber es kann nur besser werden.

und dann wenn alles klappt geht es morgen raus.

lg


----------

